# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  يالا نطور كليتنا

## shimaa fadel

ازيك يادكتور شيماء يارب حضرتك نكونى بخير وبجد واللهى حضرتك الانسانه الوحيده اللى انا مفتقداها فى الاجازه بس ان شاء الله نتشرف بتدريس حضرتك لينا السنه الجايه
دكتور انا كان عندى بعض الاقتراحات البسيطه لتطوير الكليه وحبيت انى اعرضها على حضرتك انا بجد نفسى كليتنا تتطور قبل مااتخرج نفسى اسيبها وانا حاسه انى اتشرفت بالدراسه فيها
اقتراحات لتطوير اعظم كليه فى الوجود كليه الحق والعدل والنزاهه ........
1_دعوه الساده اعضاء هيئه التدريس بالكليه لتقديم مقترحات لتطوير الكليه وكذلك وضع اعلانات بالكليه لدعوه الطلبه لتقديم اقتراحاتهم حتى يشعر كل طالب ان من الممكن ان يكون له دور فعال فى تطوير الكليه التى ينتمى اليها
2_تشكيل لجنه لدراسه هذه المقترحات والعمل على تنفيذ الاصلح منها
3_ان يتم الاطلاع على خطط التطوير الناجحه التى اخذت بها كليات الحقوق فى الجامعات الاخرى ومحاوله السير على هديها
4_عمل صندوق للشكاوى على ان تعرض هذه الشكاوى على السيد العميد والاهتمام بها والعمل على حلها
5_ان يكون هناك لقاء مع العميد ووفد منتخب من كافه الفرق بمعنى ان ينتخب عدد من الطلاب من كل فرقه ليكونوا ممثلين لها وذلك كل عام ليكون هناك تواصل وتفاعل بين العميد والطلبه
6_ان يكون هناك تواصل بين اعضاء هيئه التدريس والطلبه من خلال الموقع الرسمى للكليه 
7_وضع ماده فى المنهج للتدريب العملى ومن ثم اعداد نظام الامتحانات الشفويه 
8_وجوب قيام الطلبه بابحاث فى امور معينه تتعلق بما سبق دراسته (يعنى ندخلهم المكتبه بالذوق)
9_ان تصدر الكليه مجله خاصه بالحقوقيون (مجله الحقوق للبحوث القانونيه) وذلك لتيسير الخدمات القانونيه والارتقاء بها
10_تطوير مكتبه الكليه وتزويدها باجهزه الكمبيوتر
11_ان تستعين الكليه بشخصيات قانونيه عالميه وذلك لاثراء الخياه التعليميه والعمليه
12_وضع كل البروتوكولات واتفاقيات التعاون ،قواعد المهمات العلميه والايفاد والبعثات وغير ذلك وما يلحق بهم من تطوير على شبكه المعلومات فى الكليه
13_اعاده النظر فى المناهج وطرق التدريس بالكليه حتى يمكن اعداد خريج قادر على المنافسه محليا ودوليا
14_العمل على تفعيل دور اتحاد الطلبه والاهتمام بالانشطه الطلابيه وان يؤخذ القيام بهذه الانشطه فى الاعتبار عند وضع الدرجات 
15_عمل ندوات قانونيه
16_الا يقبل اى طالب فى شعبه اللغه الانجليزيه بالكليه الابعد ان يجتاز امتحان (فعلى)لتحديد مستواه وبناء على ذلك يقبل او لا يقبل
17_مراقبه اداء العميد واعضاء هيئه التدريس (احنا ممكن نستحدث منصب فى الكليه تكون سلطته مراقبه الاداء بمنتهى الموضوعيه)
18_استثناء كليه الحقوق من نظام التعليم المفتوح " فنظام التعليم المفتوح لايصلح فى كليات الحقوق ولكن يمكن ان يصلح لتعليم الثقافه القانونيه" الدكتور احمد فتحى سرور
19_وضع ميعاد محدد لاعلان النتيجه يلتزم به اعضاء هيئه التدريس 
20_وضع حد اقصى لاسعار الكتب وخصوصا فى شعبه اللغه الانجليزيه
21_استحداث قسم بالكليه لدراسه القانون باللغه الفرنسيه
22_منع التدخين داخل الكليه (يعنى من اول العميد لحد اصغر عامل)
اتمنى ان تكون الاقتراحات دى الى حد ما كويسه وياريت اى حد عنده اقتراح افضل يضيفه لهذه الاقتراحات وان شاء الله نقدر نطور كليتنا وبعد كده نحاول نطور الجامعه بشكل عام وده طبعا من المبدا اللى علمتهولى مثلى الاعلى الدكتوره شيماء عطاالله وهوا (ابدأ بنفسك اولا )
yes we can

----------

